# Feedback on my new photography website?



## seankc132 (Jul 16, 2010)

Just finished up most of my new photography portfolio. I'm still looking for the best way to display my pictures and right now its not laid out to great but I'll fix that soon. 
Cration.net

btw the domain came from an old project I worked on, I'm changing it soon


----------

